#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Жизнь Дзен, жизнь момента. Учение Дзен-мастера Ву Бонга

## Dechen Norzang

Вышла книга "Жизнь Дзен, жизнь момента. Учение Дзен-мастера Ву Бонга"

М.: Ганга, 2015
60 x 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 280 стр., мягкий переплет 
Составитель: П. Воук. Перевод с английского: А. Рымарь

Дзен-мастер Ву Бонг — один из самых известных в России Дзен-мастеров. Долгое время он руководил российской сангхой школы Кван Ум и регулярно приезжал в Россию, проводя ретриты и встречи с практикующими.

Эта книга является не только прекрасной коллекцией наставлений самого Дзен-мастера Ву Бонга, в ней также содержатся интервью с ним, рассказы о нем его старших учеников и братьев в Дхарме. 



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/11958

----------

Ho Shim (04.11.2014), Won Soeng (17.04.2015), Алик (02.11.2014), Буль (17.04.2015), Дубинин (17.04.2015), Паня (03.11.2014), Поляков (03.11.2014), Шавырин (03.11.2014)

----------


## Ho Shim

*«Жизнь дзен, жизнь момента»* в электронном варианте. Книга, где собраны речи Дхармы, интервью дзэн-мастера Ву Бонга, рассказы о нем его учеников и братьев в Дхарме.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9i...JnVU5CeFU/view - формат fb2 без фотографий
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9i...dYT0VsZmM/view - формат pdf с фотографиями.
Скачивайте бесплатно, но если есть желание выразить благодарность материально, присылайте пожалуйста пожертвование в размере, который посчитаете нужным в дзэн-центр Школы Дзэн "Кван Ум". Собранные на этом счету средства пойдут на издание следующих книг. В частности, готовится к изданию книга "Компас Дзэн".

Cчет Яндекс.Деньги: 410012907691928
При перечислении нужно ставить пометку: за книгу дзэн-мастера Ву Бонга.

За книгу перечисляйте спасибо для   @*Саша Рымарь* Она сделала перевод, собрала деньги и организовала выпуск книги.
И огромная благодарность для   @*Ersh* , который сделал иллюстрацию на обложку этого издания.

----------

Ersh (17.04.2015), Won Soeng (17.04.2015), Алик (17.04.2015), Буль (17.04.2015), Дубинин (17.04.2015), Паня (17.04.2015), Поляков (17.04.2015), Шавырин (17.04.2015), Эделизи (17.04.2015), Юй Кан (17.04.2015)

----------


## Ersh

Можно ли пропиарить книжку в соцсетях? И если да, то какие условия желательно соблюсти?

----------


## Ho Shim

Да, конечно, как угодно. Только, прямо сейчас вышла проблема с номером счета. До конца дня определюсь с этим вопросом.
P.S. Со счетом все ОК.

----------

Буль (17.04.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Да, конечно, как угодно. Только, прямо сейчас вышла проблема с номером счета. До конца дня определюсь с этим вопросом.


Обязательно приобрету электронный вариант. Пожалуйста, озаботьтесь разными видами оплаты, не только Яндекс.Деньгами (эти псевдо-деньги не работают под Линуксом).

----------

Ho Shim (17.04.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Обязательно приобрету электронный вариант. Пожалуйста, озаботьтесь разными видами оплаты, не только Яндекс.Деньгами (эти псевдо-деньги не работают под Линуксом).


Я пока не могу, находясь в Корее, завести нормальные банковские реквизиты в России. Саша Рымарь тоже в Корее. А вот системами электронных денег пришлось заняться. Готов выслушать советы от знающих. Какие хороши, популярны и стоит использовать. Кстати, а что не так с Яндекс.Деньгами? Там же все через броузер.

P.S. Со счетом все ОК. Все работает.

----------


## Буль

> Кстати, а что не так с Яндекс.Деньгами? Там же все через броузер.


Сейчас не знаю, а раньше ЯД использовал в браузере ActiveX, а это чудо работает только под виндой. Может быть теперь что-то поменялось?

----------


## Шавырин

Электронный кошелек в реальной жизни. QIWI Visa Plastic – банковская карта, с которой можно отправиться в магазин за покупками.


https://qiwi.ru/

----------

Ho Shim (17.04.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Сейчас не знаю, а раньше ЯД использовал в браузере ActiveX, а это чудо работает только под виндой. Может быть теперь что-то поменялось?


У меня Cromium под Linux (lubuntu), вроде все работает в нем. Детали, конечно, мне не известны.

----------

